# Feeding Guppy Fry



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i read somewhere that you can cook a egg yolk and put it in the tank and they would be happy i know its not the top choice but i was wondering if anyone has heard of this


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard of it, its nutritious, but messy. Get out the uneaten stuff quick or it will smell really bad and make an ammonia spike. Look up "microworms"


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

how much of those do you feed them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

microworms are live, little worms that live on mashed potatos and baby oatmeal (yes, it smells as bad as it sounds) and crawl up the side of the clear, plastic box you keep them in. You take a spatulas and run it around the side of the box and dip it in the tank. so maybe about 1 or 2 ccs of stuff. But it lives for 2 days and doesn't rot until it dies. 

Guppies are big enough to eat finely crushed flake also. Or a "fry food". Or daphnia, or baby brine shrimp, or frozen bbs or daphnia or all of the above.


----------

